# Mysterious lump appeared suddenly on rib cage



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Hello all,

I just wanted to tell you about a mysterious lump, which appeared on my 4 year old male Vizsla Rafa, it grew quickly to the size of a table tennis ball and was very pronounced being just under his skin and on top of his rib cage.

It felt mostly liquid, but was more oval than circular in shape and contained a firmer substance at one end like fat or grisle.

He was in no pain or discomfort from it even when pressed.

We took him to the vets two weeks ago almost as soon as the lump had appeared, being very concerned.

The vet wasn't sure what it was, but as she was on holiday for the next week we agreed to monitor the lump and consider having to sedate Rafa and take a sample/operate or drain etc.

Luckily the lump has steadily decreased in size now (two weeks later) to the extent we can no longer even find where it was located, a real mystery what it was, but very pleased it has gone.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Kind of sounds like it could’ve been a possible hematoma. Mine are always crashing through, or into something.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

texasred said:


> Kind of sounds like it could’ve been a possible hematoma. Mine are always crashing through, or into something.


Very possibly, whatever it was we are so relieved it went of its own accord. These Vizslas are so energetic and rush through all sorts of undergrowth.


----------

